# Whole home with CCK?



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

OK so Im just about to order another DVR and say forget the whole home DVR with CCK. I had the whole home DVR working fine until I added a CCK and now I have whole home drops and CCK drops. None of it will stay connected for any long period of time. If I eliminate the CCK whole home will be fine. If CCK says connected at bedtime when I get up it will be disconnected. Whole home will work fine for 20 min then freeze and need to be redone. Weird. I have HR24-100 H24-700 and HR20-100


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

millertime said:


> OK so Im just about to order another DVR and say forget the whole home DVR with CCK. I had the whole home DVR working fine until I added a CCK and now I have whole home drops and CCK drops. None of it will stay connected for any long period of time. If I eliminate the CCK whole home will be fine. If CCK says connected at bedtime when I get up it will be disconnected. Whole home will work fine for 20 min then freeze and need to be redone. Weird. I have HR24-100 H24-700 and HR20-100


When you say that you've been doing Whole Home without CCK are you then connecting your receivers via Ethernet or are you not connecting your receivers to your home network at all?

If the latter and you are using the CCK to try to get your receivers Internet connected, one thing we can try is to use DHCP Reservations or static IP addresses. For whatever reason, some routers and DirecTV receivers don't play nice when using DHCP. Using DHCP Reservations or static IP addresses helps to alleviate that issue.

Can you provide the make and model of your router as well as the IP addresses of each of your receivers? The IP address can be obtained by pressing and holding the Info button for 3 seconds so the Info & Test screen pops up. Select More Info and scroll down until you find the IP address.

- Merg


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

To add to what The Merg says is it time to look at upgrading your router (wireless?)? What do you have?

Your post might imply that you were thinking about getting a HR34 - if so be aware that the HR34 can be plugged into your ethernet network and provide the network connection for all of the DVRs on a SWiM. No CCK required.


----------



## Krazeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

I would also recommend to take a look at the " Lease Time " in the router. When your router gives out the IP address to the equipment, it is on a " Lease " and will expire after the set amount of time. If your lease time is set too low, that will also cause this issue. Allot of netgear router's have a default of a 30 min lease time. I would reccoment to increase that time to at least 24 hours. My own router is set to a 72 hour lease time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Krazeyman said:


> I would also recommend to take a look at the " Lease Time " in the router. When your router gives out the IP address to the equipment, it is on a " Lease " and will expire after the set amount of time. If your lease time is set too low, that will also cause this issue. Allot of netgear router's have a default of a 30 min lease time. I would reccoment to increase that time to at least 24 hours. My own router is set to a 72 hour lease time.


Yup. That's always a good start. If the lease time is short, set it out for as long as you possibly can.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Not sure how to change the lease. Here are my specs:
HR24 192.168.0.10
H20 192.168.0.14
HR20 169.254.6.104

Netgear Wireless Router CG814WG

I network connected with internal Deca on the HR24 and H24
on the HR20-100 I have the external black Deca and a band stop filter


----------



## Krazeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

It's something you will need to change from your computer. Open up a new web browser - in the web adress type in " 192.168.0.0 " or also try " 192.168.0.1 ". It's going to be something along those lines, but once you find the right Ip address, it will bring in a log in screen to log into the netgear router. Type in your username and password and it will somewhere with the IP settings or also look into the DHCP settings.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Merg,
Do you have anymore suggestions for me.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Even though I don't have Whole Home setup, I do have a wireless CCK and I been having drops all the time, and I been trying everything, including disconnecting CCK and rebooting wireless router and also defaulting values in the advance network setup to no avail, then I tried something that I never thought of doing which is manually enter the IP address from my other HD DVR HR24 which is Ethernet connected, to the HR22 on wireless CCK also the MAC address,DNS,subnet and default gateway and voila it started working again with no drops on the CCK, But your setup could be different.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

millertime said:


> Not sure how to change the lease. Here are my specs:
> HR24 192.168.0.10
> H20 192.168.0.14
> HR20 169.254.6.104


This shows that your HR20 is not obtaining its IP address via DHCP from your router and would not match the netmask if the other receivers. Perhaps setting a static IP (outside of the DHCP range of your router) would fix the issue. If you set all of the receivers to use a static IP, lease time would not be a factor in any case.

I had a Linksys WRT160N router whose DHCP server would periodically stop running That would cause similar issues (I replaced it).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"millertime" said:


> Not sure how to change the lease. Here are my specs:
> HR24 192.168.0.10
> H20 192.168.0.14
> HR20 169.254.6.104
> ...


Sorry, forgot to check back in here...

Your HR20, as mentioned, is not seeing your router in order to get an IP address. Let's make sure that it is connected correctly. If the BSF is in the wrong spot, that would prevent the DECA signal (Ethernet) from getting to the DVR. Can you take a picture of how it is connected or draw one as that would help.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

HR20 is back connected with a 192. IP address however everything still drops randomly. How do I change to static IP as I am currently dynamic. might this fix the problem?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"millertime" said:


> HR20 is back connected with a 192. IP address however everything still drops randomly. How do I change to static IP as I am currently dynamic. might this fix the problem?


You would go into the Network Settings on the router and manually enter in an IP address. If you do this though, you want to pick an IP address that is not within your DHCP range that the router I using.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok I can see where I do it. I just don't know what addreses to use. Do I make one up? Please advise what numbers to use for all fields


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"millertime" said:


> Ok I can see where I do it. I just don't know what addreses to use. Do I make one up? Please advise what numbers to use for all fields


You would need to log into your router to see what the DHCP range ism so that you pick an IP address outside of that range. For the other fields you would just enter in:

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1

If you provide your router make and model, I could probably look up the default DHCP range for you.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Ch814wg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry its netgear cg814wg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

On your router, you have the IP addresses of 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.9 available for static IP addresses. You would go to the network setup on each receiver and pick an IP address in the range. The Subnet Mask is 255.255.255.0 and the Nameserver and Gateway will be 192.168.0.1. If you want to alter the DHCP range, follow the below steps.

For your router you need to go to http://192.168.0.1. The login is "admin" for the user and "password" for the password. You are then going to look for a menu option of "LAN 
IP Setup". You'll see the settings for the starting and ending IP address for DHCP. It defaults to 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.253.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

So i changed one receiver to a 24 and the other to 34 this morning and they both connected I am hoping this does the trick!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"millertime" said:


> So i changed one receiver to a 24 and the other to 34 this morning and they both connected I am hoping this does the trick!


Great. You did alter the DHCP range on your router though so that 24 and 34 are not in the DHCP range anymore, right?

Let us know how it goes.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I did not only because I could swear when I looked it up on the router web page it said .19 was the highest range! I will check again when I get home


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

It says my range is .10 thru .19 so am I correct in saying 24 and 34 should do the trick?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

millertime said:


> It says my range is .10 thru .19 so am I correct in saying 24 and 34 should do the trick?


You should be good then.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Great thank you for your patience with me and for all the help. One last question should the cck perform just as well connected to my HR20-100 as it does with my HR24. Or should I leave it with the HR24


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

millertime;3162322 said:


> Great thank you for your patience with me and for all the help. One last question should the cck perform just as well connected to my HR20-100 as it does with my HR24. Or should I leave it with the HR24


The CCK is not really working with any of your receivers. It is just bridging your home network to then DECA cloud. I'm guessing that at your HR24 there was an Ethernet cable available to use for the CCK so that was just an easy place to install it. It can really go anywhere.

- Merg


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually there is no ethernet cable hooked to it! Should there be? Im just using coax


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

But yes I did use an ethernet hard wired to the 24 before whole home was activated. I was just thinking with the 20 since it has the external deca and a splitter with a bsf that there would be less problems going at the 24 location. I would like ideally to have it where my 20 is as it would be more hidden. but since it is just a bridge I will move it to the 20 location


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

millertime said:


> Actually there is no ethernet cable hooked to it! Should there be? Im just using coax


Is it the wireless version?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

millertime said:


> Actually there is no ethernet cable hooked to it! Should there be? Im just using coax


If its a WiFi enabled CCK (W-CCK) using a wireless connection to the router and hooked up by means of the coax thru-line option, then no ethernet cable is necessary.



millertime said:


> But yes I did use an ethernet hard wired to the 24 before whole home was activated. I was just thinking with the 20 since it has the external deca and a splitter with a bsf that there would be less problems going at the 24 location. I would like ideally to have it where my 20 is as it would be more hidden. but since it is just a bridge I will move it to the 20 location


If its a W-CCK type CCK using the coax thru-line hook up option, it may be placed at any convenient place on the satellite coax network, whether near or far (or somewhere in between) from any of the receivers.


----------



## scubaru782 (Jan 18, 2013)

to quote reply #3:

To add to what The Merg says is it time to look at upgrading your router (wireless?)? What do you have?

Your post might imply that you were thinking about getting a HR34 - if so be aware that the HR34 can be plugged into your ethernet network and provide the network connection for all of the DVRs on a SWiM. No CCK required.
__________________


it was my understanding that even with the H34 you needed a CCK
is that not correct ? so no deca or cck is required with the HR34 ?

I am having installed first part of next week and was told they would use the cck

thanks


----------



## scubaru782 (Jan 18, 2013)

I should note that the hr34 will be installed with 3 additional clients
with whdvr service


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scubaru782;3164543 said:


> to quote reply #3:
> 
> To add to what The Merg says is it time to look at upgrading your router (wireless?)? What do you have?
> 
> ...


The standard install is to use a CCK even with a HR34 install, however it is not needed. Most installers do not know that you can use the HR34 in place of a CCK. Of course, this only works if you have an Ethernet cable to your router that is at the HR34 install location. If not, you will either have a coax installed where there is an Ethernet cable available or they would use the wireless CCK if it is still available.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scubaru782;3164558 said:


> I should note that the hr34 will be installed with 3 additional clients
> with whdvr service


You should be happy with that setup.

- Merg


----------



## scubaru782 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------

